# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  موتى يعيشون معنا..كي يقتلونا..معهم..أتعرفونهم..!

## ريمي

موتى يعيشون معنا..كي يقتلونا..معهم..أتعرفونهم..! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

أنا إنسان\ـة فاشل\ـة


بل وكئيب\ـة


وأيضاً ممل\ـة


حياتي لا معنى لها


ولا يوجد ليّ هدف في الحياة


إلى متى سيظل الحزنُ رفيقي..والحظ عدوي..


الأيامُ تغدرُ بيّ..والكُل تخلى عني..


الموت أرحم لي..من الحياة..


بل الإنتحار سيصبح أفضل..وأقل وطأة..


يالله


متى أتلذذ بطعم الموت..كي أرتاح..


ومتى ستقترب ساعات الإحتضار..

..
الحمد لله هذه العبارات السابقة ليست في قاموس حياتي

لكن بعض البشر يضع نفسه في دوامتها..من كثرة ترديده لها..

فلو رددوها..في ساعةٍ..أو في يومٍ..نتيجة ظروف صعبة أو صدمة جائرة..

حينها سنواسيهم في ظروفهم وصدماتهم..

لكن كثير منهم يُرددها في جُلّ طفولتهِ وشبابهِ وحياتهِ.. 

وهنا سنجدهم يعيشون هم وقلوبهم وعقولهم في سوداويةٍ قاتلة

فيقتلون أنفسهم بأنفسهم

لأنهم وللأسف لا يرون الحياة إلا بعينً واحدة

أغمضوا عن عيونهم اليمنى إيجابيات الحياة..وأبصروا باليسرى جميع سلبياتها...

وبطريقة معيشتهم المريعة هذه...تجدونهم:

يتنفسون أوكسجين الملل

كي يُنتجون ثاني أكسيد الضجر
..
تجد الحياة لديهم كابوس جداً مزعج

وللأسف أنهم سينقلون معهم أحلامهم المزعجة هذه إلى أقرب الناس أيضاً

الصراحة أترحم دوماً على من وضع حاله في الحياة هكذا

فهم لا يستحقون إلا الدعاء والشفقة والتمعن في مقولة كلود سيمون..

والتي تقول : (إذا وقعت في حب الحياة ,كان اليوم الواحد في عمرك يعادل ألف يوم.
وإذا كرهت الحياة,خسرت كل أيام عمرك وعشت ميتاً وأنت حي).
....
سؤالي البسيط لكم..أتجدونهم يعيشون معنا...أم..أنني أنا الوحيد الذي أراهم؟

شُكراً لكم

ولتفاؤلكم بالحياةِ مقدما




ومع تحياتي حلا

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

كتيير حلو 
يسلمو حلا

----------


## ريمي

شكراعلى المرور زهرة المطر

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة حلا

----------


## دموع الورد

يسلموا حلا :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Sc®ipt

_يسلموا حلا_
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا

----------


## ريمي

شكرا على المرور جميعا

----------

